# Day of Defeat and Bards Tale



## aftermath (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh, god help me. I went out and bought the two games over the weekend and have been glued to my pc and ps2 the while time. DoD is one of the best FPS's I have ever played and Bards Tale is by far one of the funniest RPG's I've played. 

DoD- This is from Valve. The makers of Half-Life. So right there so know that the online is going to be great. And it is. I love it. So can play as the axis or allies and choose from an array of weapons before you start.

Bards Tale- This game is much like the ad. A quest for coin and clevage. It is a dry humor, but I really enjoy. I find that is pokes fun at the tradional RPG and actually has a very nice set up so far a combat goes. You have your weapon in real time battles and you attack with X block with O. You can almost summon minions to battle for you. Kinda lacks character creation, but I still like it.


----------

